# Red Dots?



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am thinking about putting a red dot on my gun and i am just wondering what you guys like. I looked at the leupold reflex sight, and i like it because of how small and light it is, but i am open to suggestions.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I just run a cheap one.. But the Burris FF II gets rave reviews and I know a guy that makes a protector for it.. It is the most popular out of the high dollar ones..


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I just run a cheap one.. But the Burris FF II gets rave reviews and I know a guy that makes a protector for it.. It is the most popular out of the high dollar ones..


Same here. $100 Bushnell. Hasn't broke yet.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

The Muller Quick Shot is quite nice.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Tru-Glo Holo sight....no complaints from me.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

A red dot, for a scatter gun, on a turkey? You guys must be getting old with deteriorating vision. Or maybe watching way too much flyway highway. Save the money and shoot the thing in the head with a vent rib and bead.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I've had a cheapo BSA red dot on my turkey gun for many years and had lots of success with it..........hasn't seen action for several years now, though.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Ack said:


> I've had a cheapo BSA red dot on my turkey gun for many years and had lots of success with it..........hasn't seen action for several years now, though.


That is because you found a better way. :evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> A red dot, for a scatter gun, on a turkey? You guys must be getting old with deteriorating vision. Or maybe watching way too much flyway highway. Save the money and shoot the thing in the head with a vent rib and bead.


Vent rib can not handle my super ultra tight ultimate dense DEDGOOSE endorsed turkey pattern.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> A red dot, for a scatter gun, on a turkey?


 
There aint much "scatter" to my turkey scattergun...I'm a professional, it's not like I'm heading out there with my do-all duck gun trying to get lucky with a golden bb. 

You need to step up your game son.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR said:


> There aint much "scatter" to my turkey scattergun...I'm a professional, it's not like I'm heading out there with my do-all duck gun trying to get lucky with a golden bb.
> 
> You need to step up your game son.


The smack talk has started and it isn't even spring:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Professionals with shotguns.......that must make us bow guys super professionals.....:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Professionals with shotguns.......that must make us bow guys super professionals.....:lol:


Only if you don't hunt out of a blind:evilsmile


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Professionals with shotguns.......that must make us bow guys super professionals.....:lol:


 
pffft......your broadhead's cutting diameter is wider than my pattern.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

KLR said:


> There aint much "scatter" to my turkey scattergun...I'm a professional, it's not like I'm heading out there with my do-all duck gun trying to get lucky with a golden bb.
> 
> You need to step up your game son.


My game involves a bow. And these 'broadheads' you speak of, I don't use. Field point to the eye ball. That is how I roll.

I had to shoot one with a gun last year because of shoulder surgery. So I shot it left handed- no red dot involved. It is that easy. 

The only way for me to 'step up my game' is to move to throwing knives. That is coming....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> My game involves a bow. And these 'broadheads' you speak of, I don't use. Field point to the eye ball. That is how I roll.
> 
> I had to shoot one with a gun last year because of shoulder surgery. So I shot it left handed- no red dot involved. It is that easy.
> 
> The only way for me to 'step up my game' is to move to throwing knives. That is coming....


:lol:

Dan obviously missed the memo that it is free agency right now and we need to recruit Aaron for our turkey team:lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Dan obviously missed the memo that it is free agency right now and we need to recruit Aaron for our turkey team:lol:


There is no 'Team' in 'I'. I'm going Chuck Norris lone wolf style this year. Taking down the contest on my own. It is gonna be hard to shoot one turkey worth more than a team's 6 total turkeys- but I figure maybe I can borrow kill tags from the family.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Only if you don't hunt out of a blind:evilsmile


X2 might as well throw a blindfold on a turkey


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

KLR said:


> pffft......your broadhead's cutting diameter is wider than my pattern.


A funny professional.......even better.


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a 40mm BSA on my "multi purpose" 12 ga... I found it to be excellent for turkey hunting using a 28" barrel and (without adjustment) is accurate after changing to a slug barrel. I have both a 30mm and 40 mm red dot and would recommend the 40mm....IMO


----------



## bass&bucks (Dec 7, 2010)

I've actually never found the need for anything other than standard sights on my turkey gun. I suppose if I start missing them, then we'll look into changing it...


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

And you now have officially jinxed your first shot on a Tom this year.


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

Do u most guys just use a bird barrel with a beed and use a turkey tube?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Do they make a red dot for my...SLINGSHOT! no blind either, Just a loin cloth dirt and leaves:chillin:


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

quackersmacker13 said:


> I am thinking about putting a red dot on my gun and i am just wondering what you guys like. I looked at the leupold reflex sight, and i like it because of how small and light it is, but i am open to suggestions.


I tried a few different ones from Bushnell, BSA, etc., but they all broke. I think this may be because of my particular gun though. I'm shooting a Mossberg Tactical Turkey, which is extremely lightweight and, thus, kicks like a mule. A friend of mine has the same gun, and has had the same problem. They might hold up better on other, heavier guns.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I missed a turkey one day because I was using a red dot from an awkward position and couldn't find the dot. I took it off on the spot in the woods and chucked it, might still be there.:lol: I like fiber optic sights best for turkey.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

"Do they make a red dot for my...SLINGSHOT! no blind either, Just a loin cloth dirt and leaves:chillin:"


Loincloths are for sissies.


----------

